# Two species of the Genus of Polygonum



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The left species with more slender leaves is Polygonum kawagoeanum, which is one of our local plants in Taiwan, while the right one with broader leaves is another newly imported unknown species of the genus.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Another set of awesome plants...are you trying to make more and more people hate living here, and want to move to Taiwan!


----------

